# Jebao CP-40



## Christos Ioannou (16 Jul 2016)

Hi all,  
I am running a tank with a footprint of 135 x 40 (~180L) on a 2000lph filter, using a long 120 diy spray bar at the back of the tank. 

I feel its about time for a rescape and hope that I learned a thing or two as to seak a better flow in this tank. 

I came across Jebao cp-40 (or maybe the cp-25 version)  a cheaper version of the gyre maxspect cross flow pump. This will help ditch the spraybar for a cleaner look as it can be installed as the side of the tank. Also,  I will be able to use some fancier lily pipes. 

So what do you think? is it an overkill? is it bound to give a better circulation than the spraybar? 

Opinions welcome.


----------



## Christos Ioannou (18 Jul 2016)

bump ¿! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul L (18 Jul 2016)

Although the flow rate can be adjusted it would be overkill on a planted tank. 
They're mostly used in reef tanks where a LOT of water movement is needed.

http://charterhouse-aquatics.com/sh...ulation-pump?gclid=CKLhgYvJ_c0CFRSeGwodZA4KrA

One of these would create enough flow for a     planted tank that size


----------



## Andrew Butler (15 Jan 2017)

any update?


----------



## Christos Ioannou (15 Jan 2017)

Hi,

ended up with cp25 instead.
it provides too much flow even at minimum speed.  needs to be cleaned / assembled carefully otherwise it gets noisy and gets stuck,  but the cleaning/assembling is not too much of a problem.

I ended up to stop using it since stem plants seem to suffer under that much flow.
I also have hardscape breaking the surface so flow was disturbed regardless of its power.  If hardscape was lower in the tank,  it would have worked much better.

I am replacing it with a mechanical surface skimmer to be placed oposite of filter intake, although by the time it arrives I will no longer have any film on the surface...

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Butler (15 Jan 2017)

hmmm got me thinking now, from my experience of a gyre I thought it would be better than an individual powerhead.


----------



## Christos Ioannou (16 Jan 2017)

it will depend on the hardscape arrangement I guess. 
If hardscape is directly in the direction of flow, then a lot of that flow is disturbed. 
A smaller powerhead gives more flexibility than the bulkier gyre for more targeted flow. 



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (18 Jan 2017)

I have a very large piece of driftwood in the centre so some flow going around the outside if I place it vertically should be just the ticket, we will see


----------



## limz_777 (26 Jan 2017)

any video of it in a planted tank ? didnt see any .


----------



## Christos Ioannou (26 Jan 2017)

limz_777 said:


> any video of it in a planted tank ? didnt see any .


Hi,  mostly you get videos for reef tanks.  I can set up my cp25 and shoot a video,  although as said above the hardscape seriously interfers with the flow in my setup. Also stem plants seem to not like it even at lowest setting. 
That's why I suppose smaller powerheads carefully placed will be better -  if of course any are necessary... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (26 Jan 2017)

Christos Ioannou said:


> mechanical surface skimmer


i'm looking at going down this route, how does it perform?

I tried the CP25 and it's not for planted aquariums, just too much power - even at the lowest setting. Noisy compared to the maxspect too


----------



## limz_777 (26 Jan 2017)

that powerful ? hoping to see a video of how the plants sway , found one fresh water but only the noise it made , lol sound like someone is whistling


----------



## Andrew Butler (26 Jan 2017)

mine isn't planted as yet so cant help you there. I'm not a fan of them, you can't dial them down enough and the noise is inconsistent; sometimes it is almost silent then another time it starts to almost rattle. Lesson learnt buy a gyre!


----------



## limz_777 (26 Jan 2017)

the gyre is noisy too?


----------



## Andrew Butler (26 Jan 2017)

not in comparison. The Jecod seems to rattle itself into a position where it can make noise, the mount is nowhere near as good but the price does reflect this


----------



## Chris Jackson (26 Jan 2017)

I've been running a similar 35w Maxpect Gyre very successfully in my 1200x60x60 tank. it can get noisy from trapped debris but otherwise I rate it highly. To begin with I had it on the lowest setting but now that everything is grown in I have it on full with no problems.  The Maxpect prices seem to have dropped lately as well at around £140 ish which aint cheap but still it does seem very well built and I've had zero issues in a years use.


----------



## Andrew Butler (26 Jan 2017)

Chris Jackson said:


> Maxpect prices seem to have dropped lately


you need the extra controller now though don't you?


----------



## Chris Jackson (26 Jan 2017)

Andrew Butler said:


> you need the extra controller now though don't you?



Oh my mistake....I hadn't realised that.


----------



## Andrew Butler (27 Jan 2017)

Chris Jackson said:


> I hadn't realised that



I'm not 100% certain of this but pretty sure you do - more expensive than the 1st generation one too


----------



## Chris Jackson (27 Jan 2017)

Yes I did some searching and it seems you are correct and Maxpect have modified the system so that you can have one controller running multiple pumps which certainly makes sense for large marine setups and actually reduces costs for these systems. I don't imagine planted or freshwater tanks figure as a target market for them.

From this thread it does sound like the Maxpect is a better product but then that is reflected in the price.


----------



## limz_777 (27 Jan 2017)

most are willing to pay top dollars for a reef tank i guess , to be frank i find superb flow on a planted tank has less algae issues ,i always tried to use oversize filter on my set-up , once i even used eheim 2213 on a 30cm cube tank , seldom had algae problems


----------



## Chris Jackson (27 Jan 2017)

limz_777 said:


> most are willing to pay top dollars for a reef tank i guess , to be frank i find superb flow on a planted tank has less algae issues ,i always tried to use oversize filter on my set-up , once i even used eheim 2213 on a 30cm cube tank , seldom had algae problems



Yes many support that idea, though I've had low algae successes with both low and high flow tanks. I spend a surprising amount of time plotting how to create a tank with a genuine full depth end to end river style flow, that's near silent, energy efficient, foolproof, easily maintained and easy on the eye... haven't got there yet! It's diverting though..gyre will do for now


----------



## Andrew Butler (27 Jan 2017)

limz_777 said:


> most are willing to pay top dollars for a reef tank i gues



I think freshwater is looked at as the cheaper option and people simply don't want to spend out the money

If you need a good even flow I don't think you can beat a Gyre!


----------

